# Heavy Rain Review from IGN



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a review from IGN on Heavy Rain, I can't wait for this game to come out.:bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

My misses keeps mentioning this game, but I know little of it really. Be nice if she bought it though


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry I have been away for awhile had a PS3 meltdown going on but I have everything up and running again, I have played the demo which is currently available for download. I was impressed by the graphics absolutely stunning and the gameplay was great, this would be a game that Francis Ford Coppola would have directed.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up on the demo, I'm going to give it a try today so I'll post my thoughts later :T


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Gameplay great? :dontknow:

I don't know, all you do is press a few buttons here and there to continue the story, and a lot of the tasks are boring. I think this game is the lucky recipient of a big helping of hype and bias, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The Sony hype machine is certainly one of the best.

Ive just watched the misses play the demo and she really likes it. I can see the appeal although for seasoned advanced gamers I can see the play being a little routine after a while. It seems this one is more about the story, and well written story driven games never seem bad. Ive seen comments on how good the graphics are, but then I should hope so, there hardly anything hardware taxing going on is there.

Its nice to see something different being done. People always moan devs dont try anything new, but then when they do nobody buys them or they arent done well. This seem to move away from both those which can only be good :T. I'm pretty sure this one will be completed pretty quickly by many, which means a pre-owned bargain should be up for grabs soon enough, which is what I'll wait for I think.

Decent looking game IMO based on the demo, not amazing, but well worth putting in your back catalogue of games you played.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

SteveCallas said:


> Gameplay great? :dontknow:
> 
> I don't know, all you do is press a few buttons here and there to continue the story, and a lot of the tasks are boring. I think this game is the lucky recipient of a big helping of hype and bias, but that's just my opinion.


For the more seasoned gamers this game can be a bit boring,but for the more casual gamer(parents and grandparents) this will be alright.


----------



## kerryland (Jun 5, 2009)

It's more of an interactive movie than a "video game", but it's very good so far -- I'm loving it!


----------

